# Anyone Visit North Chengdu?



## Emillerer55 (May 29, 2015)

So I’m considering accepting a teaching job in North Chengdu, specifically Baoli which is located in the southern part of Xindu District right by Poly 198 park. My question is has anyone lived or visited this area? If so what was it like? Are there any Parks, Restaurants, Bars or Nightlife in the area? I don’t need to be downtown and actually prefer not to be but I would like some activities to do. Surprisingly there is not much information online about this area of Chengdu which concerns me. I guess my main concern is being bored out of my mind 

Thanks everyone for taking the time to read and reply to my post.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Guess it is a time for you to grow and overcome the boredom monster!? I did the same recently and it is immensely liberating! Have to look inside! Cheers


----------

